# Rim and Tire Idea (oem 337 bbs rc's)



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Lots of numbers here. I will run it by the tire shop before i go ahead, but looking for ideas and input.

I have a set of 18" oem bbs rc 337 edition wheels from my no longer living MK4.

I love these wheels and really do not want to part with them, silly I know.

We are and will be getting snow tires and rims. So I thought i would use these as the summers and the oem wheels as the winters, as with the MK4.

Oem wheels:
rims
7.5 x 17
tires
225/65/17

337 wheels
8.5 x 18
tires (installed on MK4)
225/40/18

Going by these numbers the new tires I would need are 225/60/18

back spacing
oem rims
5 3/8"
back spacing including tire bulge 6 1/8"

337 rims
5 7/8"
no tire bulge with 225 tires.

I used back spacing as it is easier to measure.

1" 5x5 (5x127) to 5x100 adaptors
http://adaptitusa.com/5x500to5x100wheeladapter.aspx

So I am looking at tires only being about 3/4" out from where they are now. (nothing wrong with flushing up the body and tires right?)

Do my numbers add up? Am I missing something?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

to me, the 337 wheels look more at home then the stocks wheels do !!!

do it !


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

The BBS Rims look great, but I'd check with an expert to see if the difference in offset will cause problems with alignment, wheel bearings, etc. Also, check the rolling diameter of the tires against the OEM tires. Differences here will cause changes in speedometer readings and fuel economy.

Incidentally, looks like it's time to mow the lawn :laugh:


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

I still prefer the stock wheels, but among the alternatives I've seen, this is the best, in my opinion.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Check the weight ratings. A van weighs significantly more than the 337, and the rims may technically not be up to the challenge.

Looks good though.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

> iamsuperdan
> 
> Check the weight ratings. A van weighs significantly more than the 337, and the rims may technically not be up to the challenge.


*x2*


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

iamsuperdan said:


> Check the weight ratings. A van weighs significantly more than the 337, and the rims may technically not be up to the challenge.
> 
> Looks good though.





autoxdriver said:


> *x2*


I have look into this extensively, and am unable to come up with the answer. Called vwoc, dealers, posting on vortex. No one has the info and all state the weight rating comes down to the tire.

Not much else I can do but try it out.

Appreciate the feed back. :thumbup:


----------

